# Some help please!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello guys, i need some help. I feel very mad at my school, its not good. Im getting tired of it. We dont have chicken for cooking, or enough blenders, not enough tools, not enough vegetables. We dont have chairs in the laboratory and the great teacher has to write in a very very small blackboard and erase with paper and alcohol. I received in my first cycle one mandoline, and now in the third cycle i received other mandoline, i paid 150 $ for it, but other, for what? we havent received tools for pastry classes and the pastry chef wants us for having them but we have paid for them. And what i hate more is that before i entered to the school they told me they were building a library for us. I always have many questions, but maybe if i would have a library i could read more and more. It´s sad cuz its the most expensive institute in Perú. Its more expensive than the best private universities. And its sad it´s le cordon bleu-Perú.

I would like to know if theres any organization who can offers scholarships for students from underdeveloped countries, Im really a good student and i have discipline, im not a cook, but i try to do my best. And i like sciences and business, too. Cuz i think Gastronomy needs all that, business, leadership, sciences. Could u give em advice please. The only thing i like from my school if that i can learn peruvian recipes that i never knew. It´s special, more than 3000 recipes and i only know about 60 recipes, hehe.

Well, ladies and guys if u know about any organization who offers scholarships or any way to pay a good school in the usa or Europe in loans, please let me know. Thanks so much!

See u!

Thank !

Gus


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

Dude...my heart goes out to you man. You could always apply for a Education Loan through Teri Loan I would try there.

Hope everything works out for ya mate.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That sounds rough, out of curiosity what school are you attending? It may be worth it to just go to a great restaurant and work.


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

My school is le cordon bleu- Perú. Yes, le cordon bleu -Perú. It´s one of its schools in southamerica.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I find it odd to hear of an under-equiped school as vast and well known as le cordon bleu. You may want to inquire to a better business bureau or something of that sort to investigate your school. Secondly, I'm sure if you did a search via internet search engines like yahoo or google, you can find culinary loans and scholarships.


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, yes i have tryed to find everything by internet. First i tryed to get scholarships, really i didnt find scholarships, even in northamerican schools or european schools. I have foud loans yes, but i need a co-signer from the country i want to go. I have family in New York and New Jersey, they are my uncles. But i dont know if asking like my co-sogners would be asking for much. Here in Perú between family, u can ask for a loan and ur family hugs u and accept it, but they live in the USA, i think there the culture is different where money is money. I dont want them to pay my education, of course not, just being my co-signers, the CIA sounds good. By the way today I was the chef of peruvian food´s helper again. I loved it. Help to a wise person is so nice, soooooooo lovely, my heart was there, i asked, chef may i help in this, will i be frying the shrimps, can i be doing the fish in red peppers and spicy in the oven? may i help with the chantilly cream. I did all the mise en place, i enjoyed it. 

Im trying to get a work in a pastry shop, they wont pay me, and it isnt a great bakery but i could lean sopmething,,,,,,and i tryiung to get an internship in the swissotell but i have to work 8 hours and i study aproximatelly from 8 am to 5 pm. im thinking about it but i want to get good grades at school, too. well my friends thanks for ur pices of advice, thanks, and welcome to Perúuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, ill cook for uuuu freeeeeeeeee anymoment if u want to come here. Thats the funny way from doing this, cooking for friends and family, its amazing and u live it, doing everything with love like my grandmom, even she is 75. she is tired, she cant be stand up much time, she loves cooking for her sons and her grandsons and nephews , about 15 people every weekend, even she is sick and we help her, but she do it and she will do it cuz she do it with love, i like that from cooking. I would cook for poor people even i had to cook 12 hours, i wouldnnt care cuz i would cook knwoing im helping someone and im making happy someone. i like that, if i cook and someone smile, its so nice, i could make someone happier, cant it be the most beautiful thing in the world? Just imagine some people who are tired but they receive a tasty and beautiful dish, they will smile and and feel hopes of living, thats my sallary.

WEll friends, see u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!good night!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Co-signing a loan is basically letting the banks have assurances that the money can be paid back if you're not able to. As long as you're able to keep up with monthly payments, whoever co-signed the loan won't need to pay anything. Its unless you miss a payment or if interests starts adding up that the bank will start hasseling to co-signer and if nothing is paid, the bank has the rights to whatever assets you and/or your co-signer has put up as collatera (house, car, land, whatever).


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanls for ur advice and for spending time in sending me your opinion. Thank u. Yes i understand that, just it´s me scared of asking if it´s too much. And i dont want anybody tell me in the future thanks to em u could study here. Maybe some doubts. Thank u!

kind regards

Gus


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey there Gus I understand what you mean. But sometimes you have to reach out and ask people for their assistance. I know with most loans nowadays If you pay ontime for 24 or 48 months the co-signer is taken off the loan and it just leaves the loan in your name fully.


----------



## peppercorn (Jun 2, 2004)

step one- Get a passport.
step two- Get a job on the next ocean liner in the nearest port.
step three- Get off the ship at Australia.
step four- come and see me.

Dont go to europe as the chefs are stuck in the past and arogant. Dont go to the U.S.A because they just cant cook.


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi, thanks, u mean for going to Australia? it´s so far, but i know it has developed very good food, thank u. Im checking what to do but really thanks w ecan talk much, i hope, really Thanks.


----------

